# Uber changing the x/select formula?



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Last weekend I got 8 select and 3 x on Saturday evening.

I was driving further for the select but was getting the pings.

It used to be I would mainly get x and a select here and there.

I wonder if uber has shrunk the x radius and increased the select? and if all things being equal send the x request to a non select car to keep select available?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you have a choice to just get select?I rarely accept both, X is just not worth it, I lose money on each trip unless it was to make a guarantee (which are gone) or on 2.5 or higher surge. If you can stick with select only you'll make a little less revenue BUT drive a lot less and make more profit.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

No choice in Kansas City, there are not enough X-rated (sounds dirty) drivers so they need the select folks to take X-rated rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

John_in_kc said:


> No choice in Kansas City, there are not enough X-rated (sounds dirty) drivers so they need the select folks to take X-rated rides.


I know what you mean, I've done a few X rated rides in my time (at least as far as the conversation goes) 

I know you guys are getting a buck a mile, looks like you are driving a nice Volvo so I'm thinking it probably costs you around 50 cents a mile to operate which means you are breaking even at best if you drive one empty mile for every full mile. I would seriously consider rejecting the X calls, it's their problem not yours.


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Do you have a choice to just get select?I rarely accept both, X is just not worth it, I lose money on each trip unless it was to make a guarantee (which are gone) or on 2.5 or higher surge. If you can stick with select only you'll make a little less revenue BUT drive a lot less and make more profit.


Email your support team they will help you with this.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I know what you mean, I've done a few X rated rides in my time (at least as far as the conversation goes)
> 
> I know you guys are getting a buck a mile, looks like you are driving a nice Volvo so I'm thinking it probably costs you around 50 cents a mile to operate which means you are breaking even at best if you drive one empty mile for every full mile. I would seriously consider rejecting the X calls, it's their problem not yours.


Yes it is a nice s80 large sedan. It is quiet inside. Tinted windows etc.

I tried it in Person And through email to go select only but no dice. That was awhile ago I wonder if their stance has softened recently?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

John_in_kc said:


> Yes it is a nice s80 large sedan. It is quiet inside. Tinted windows etc.
> 
> I tried it in Person And through email to go select only but no dice. That was awhile ago I wonder if their stance has softened recently?


It is very clear to me that they do what is best for them in their particular market. Here there are enough drivers and the market was mature enough that when I asked them if they would make the select only option available, they initially said no but I impressed upon the regional manager that i was only driving select or nothing (I had stopped driving 2 weeks prior so I think they knew I was serious. Since they only had 5 or 6 select drivers the first week during Valentines day I think he thought it through and realized it was probably best.

Now I see 1/2 the select drivers will take both and 1/2 of them are like me and only do select so it seems to be working out for all concerned (except those poor X drivers).

I would suggest not accepting any of the X calls, waiting till you get the nastygram and writing back, explain how you can't afford to do X and asking them again for the option like they have in the rest of the country. Good luck!


----------

